# dildo cam fear!



## ellebee (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi everyone
about to start ivf - end of this month hopefully if everything looks good.  Going for first internal scan on Friday.  Just looking for some reassurance that i have nothing to worry about.  Posted in November about having HSG and everyone made me feel much better about it and i was fine.  Please do the same again you lovely people! 
thanks 
ellebee


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi 

There is honestly nothing to worry about with the dildo cam...its a very quick and simple scan !  Basically it looks somewhat like a slimline vibrator...(hence the name !!) - they will put a condom over it with some lube and then gently insert it inside you (they will cover your lower half with a sheet/towel to protect your modesty !).  Occasionally you may find it a little uncomfortable (although not usually painful) as they move it around looking at your ovaries and womb lining.  The whole thing only takes about 5-10mins...sometimes, as the ivf treatment goes along and they have to search and count developing follicles then it may take longer and can occasionally be more uncomfortable as you'll be feeling bloated from the growing follicles on your ovaries and it can feel a bit tender.

You may feel a bit delicate afterwards but this will usually pass pretty quickly.

With the dildo cam you need to have an empty bladder.

To be honest I've lost count of the amount of dildo cams I've had...I've had them for checking cysts, endometriosis & throughout all my fertility treatment - clomid, ivf and fet.  It can be very interesting if you get to see the screen !!  I always ask questions about size of follies, how many, thickness of womb lining etc !!  (right little chatterbox !!   )

The best thing is to try to relax and not tense up...just like having a smear !

You'll be fine...

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

ellebee
Like  Minxy said it is absolutely nothing to worry about- probably from the biggest coward on FF-me!!.  It is probably more 'preferable' (if that is the right word) than a pelvic ultrasound with a full bladder and them proding on it!

I was worried as i'm very modest, but the ultrasonographer doesn't even look around there, they are very skilled and insert it and you are covered, and only a small way inside and then the pictures appear. 
You will get used to it as with IVF there are loads of them, I never found it painful.

Best of Luck with your cycle
L xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

hi,
i had one done on the 27th of dec, it was my first one ever.
it didnt hurt at all, i would rather have one of those than a smear  .
i was really worried before i went but to be honest i was having such a good time looking at my insides on the screen i was a bit gutted when they finished   
its nothing to worry about hun, honest  

good luck, love maz xxx


----------



## janinec (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi there Ellebee !
Your post made me chuckle because I had icsi this dec. and knew nothing about dildo cams until i actually had one ! The baseline scan had been on my belly, so when i went in for the next scan and nursey said  ok undress lie on the bed, so i just pulled my top up like before, when she came round the curtain with a the "dildo cam" in hand, with a condom on it and she was putting a big mr whippy dollop on it - I nearly died !!! I thought WHERE is that going ?
However.... its NOWHERE near as bad as you think it will be !! They keep you covered by a sheet so its much more private than a smear, and I found i became completely engrossed in what my ovaries were looking like, how many follies, how big etc etc. you forget its there - honest ! and its over really quickly and of course its well worth it to get you closer to your goal !! so best of luck with your IVF and really, don't worry about the dildo cam !!
Best wishes 
Janine xx


----------



## Popsy Dee (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi Ellebee, 

Oh don't worry about the dildo cam - I had a giggle with the nurses when I had mine and it's really interesting as you can see your follies on the monitor - you might feel a bit of tenderness around your ovaries but it's not painful.

Popsy x


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Ellebee,
If your hsg was as ok as you said, then the dildocam is easy peasy! I had a failed hsg and hope never to have another, however the internal camera is fantastic, especially when you're eager to know if the follies have grown, how thick the womb lining is etc. Full modesty and no clamps like you have to endure in a smear. Even when I had >20 follies on each ovary it didn't hurt and I couldn't feel a thing afterwards except a bit of lubricant that needed wiping away - tissues usually provided . When I go, I make sure I'm wearing a skirt and take underwear in my bag, that way, you're ready for them ultra quick! Didn't even have to remove skirt.

To be really truthful - and this is for your eyes only: once you're fully stimmed and basically ready to pop, it's quite a nice experience (if you get my drift  ).

Bye for now and really good luck with the cycle.

Love Lily. xx


----------



## anjela (Aug 25, 2006)

Nothing to worry about!

The nurses let me insert it myself as the first time she was pushing and it hurt so she let me do it and have always done in, then i hand it over to them.  It's amazing how big you are inside.


----------



## ellebee (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi everyone 
thanks so much for your info and advice, it has made me feel much better about it!  Its so good having somewhere to ask questions like this!! 
after tomorrow i will no longer be a dildo cam virgin and will be well and truly part of the fertility friends club!!
Thanks again
Ellebee


----------

